# Where can I find iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode?[solved]

## turtles

Greeting all running a 3.2 liveusb in 64bit i7 and it wants iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode

Is there somewhere I can just download it?

The only place I can find it is:

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git;a=blob;f=iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode;h=dce03ae2878048f04eba27dd113842ebb430a705;hb=HEAD

However I just get a empty file  :Sad: 

Tried wget, ff and chromium

Thanks

EDIT

OH I think this worked:

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git;a=blob_plain;f=iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode;hb=HEAD

The above does work. 

copying to /lib/firmware

Note to self 

then

```
modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe iwlwifi
```

Yay it works

----------

## BillWho

turtles,

Just as an FYI  emerge sys-kernel/linux-firmware

----------

## turtles

I am on a live usb that I made from unetbootin that has no emerge (yet)

----------

